# Just moved here



## Hornets Nest02 (Nov 28, 2010)

I just moved to AZ. Was wondering if there is any dog functions or pitbull shows around?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There was some talk of an ADBA club in AZ but I'm not sure if it got going I have not seen any shows there. There is UKC, AKC, and C-WAGS shows but that's about it.No weight pull to my knowledge at this time. However I'm here in NM and we have ADBA shows ad I'm the president of our UKC club we would love to see you come out to NM.


----------

